

Thinking of Aaron: An Update - thinkcomp
http://www.plainsite.org/articles/article.html?id=5

======
Tehnix
> It's been a year since Aaron Swartz died at the hands of federal
> prosecutors.

I find it quite distasteful that the lawyers' info are linked in the two words
"federal" and "prosecutors".

Also, and this is just my personal opinion again, I generally don't like when
people assume what the dead (in this case, Swartz) would have wanted and
wouldn't have wanted, as the post does all throughout.

That said, I think what they are doing is really great, and the post itself is
rather well written (besides from my earlier points). Best of luck to
PlainSite on the rest of their venture.

